# empty



## therage47 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I prefer cialis


----------



## therage47 (Jul 2, 2015)

You truly are a sad individual , One of these lonely keyboard warriors that try slag off other members. What sort of 12 year old would even know who Chris Benoit was? haha idiot


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jailbait


----------



## therage47 (Jul 2, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Jailbait


Its viagra hardly top of the bills list. That must be it though see instead of trying to catch heroin dealers bet their sitting thinking in their stations , mon we'll sit on the Bodybuilding forums and jail a bunch of guys that like having sex instead of paedophiles,gangsters and drug deals, seems legit.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

therage47 said:


> Its viagra hardly top of the bills list. That must be it though see instead of trying to catch heroin dealers bet their sitting thinking in their stations , mon we'll sit on the Bodybuilding forums and jail a bunch of guys that like having sex instead of paedophiles,gangsters and drug deals, seems legit.


You missed my point


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

therage47 said:


> Drogon said:
> 
> 
> > Jailbait
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262097212747

You welcome


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

viagra does s**t for me. ??? dont know why everyone says its so good. and no it wasnt bunk i got it off the doctor...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> viagra does s**t for me. ??? dont know why everyone says its so good. and no it wasnt bunk i got it off the doctor...


 It's because you don't want to shag the person. Really.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

latblaster said:


> It's because you don't want to shag the person. Really.


 ive had problems since i had a pychosis i just cant get a full on pump these days. nowt to do with roids really but they probably dont help. probably all the mental health drugs i take im guessing.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Alternatives:-

two lolly pop sticks and a rubber band.


----------

